# New Grandview Las Vegas Owner [merged]



## fuentesdad3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello TUGgers! My wife and I are new owners of a week at Grandview Las Vegas and have no clue on what to do haha. In my quest for more information, I ran across some information from a website called tug2.com which thankfully proved to be EXACTLY what we needed. Now, I guess we are just trying to get some feedback on what people think of our purchase and if anyone thinks we can get more than just a week at the Grandview each year. We bought a 1br/1br week #14 that also has a point value of 49,000 points. With this, we also received a voucher for two extra vacations a year for the next three years. What can we do with our points? If we use our week in Vegas, do we still get to use our points? Can we use our points towards one of these other "extra weeks?" Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. And thank you in advance for being a great community! Oh and we bought through RCI if that helps.


----------



## dbmarch (Nov 5, 2012)

Did you just buy from the developer while taking a tour?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2012)

*You Get The Points OR You Get To Use The Week -- Either/Or But Not Both.*




fuentesdad3 said:


> If we use our week in Vegas, do we still get to use our points?


The week is worth 49*,*000 points.  If you use the week (i.e., show up & check in for a week), you get to stay in the unit for a week instead of getting the points.  

Any year that you choose to use the unit rather than taking the points, you need to let Grandview know way ahead of time so that they reserve the unit for you instead of funneling points into your RCI Points account.  

It's possible to use your points to "exchange" back into Grandview via RCI.  But doing that involves paying an exchange fee to RCI for the points-based reservation.   When you want to use your own timeshare week, it's simpler & cheaper to cut RCI out of the process by dealing with Grandview direct. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We like Grandview At Las Vegas.  We stayed there last year (1BR unit, RCI _Last Call_) & again this year (straight points reservation, 2BR unit) -- enjoyed it greatly both times.  (Details are in the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section.)  We briefly owned a Grandview 1BR unit (resale, 49*,*000 points), which we sold off only because we realize we don't need to own there in order to go there.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 5, 2012)

dbmarch said:


> Did you just buy from the developer while taking a tour?


 



fuentesdad3 said:


> Oh and we bought through RCI if that helps.


 
That doesn't quite make sense as typed


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2012)

*You Are Correct, Sir.*




Rent_Share said:


> That doesn't quite make sense as typed


You typed a mouthful -- good catch.

People can buy timeshare units from a timeshare company (i.e., full freight) or from commercial resellers (e.g., eBay, storefront outlets, internet sites), or from individual private owners (e.g., eBay, TUG classifieds, RedWeek ads, etc.). 

One place people cannot buy timeshares from or through is RCI.

That misstatement in the original entry in this discussion topic leads me to believe that fuentesdad3 bought at full freight from Grandview while getting understandably semi-confused about exactly what it is & precisely how it works, not to mention the distinction between the resort itself & the points-based exchange company.  

If it were possible to undo (i.e., rescind) the full-freight purchase & start over fresh via resale, that would be a big plus for fuentesdad3.  Unfortunately, in many instances buying resale takes a level of semi-savvy that the full-freight timeshare buyers don't have & that the full-freight timeshare sellers take unfair advantage of. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 5, 2012)

They must have really pushed the points to the fact that the buyer thought he bought it from RCI 

LIES LIES LIES


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 5, 2012)

I sure hope he is within the rescission period. He can $ave many thou$and$ by buying resale.

Jim


----------



## RX8 (Nov 5, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> They must have really pushed the points to the fact that the buter thought he bought it from RCI
> 
> LIES LIES LIES



I sat thru the Grandview sales torture presentation.  You are correct in that they are *pushing* the RCI points.  I didn't hear that we would LOVE staying at the Grandview but rather that these 80,000 points would allow me to stay ANYWHERE ANYTIME in the RCI world because I would have so many points.  All that for only $49,500.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 5, 2012)

dbmarch said:


> Did you just buy from the developer while taking a tour?



Deleted my comment after re-reading the posts.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 5, 2012)

Rescission is only way to go  as it is apparent OP   does not know what he really bought.  The mention of free vouchers  indicates a Developer sale. However, if like most vouchers  are pretty much worthless.

The other possibility is some  scammers have bought up  several   RCI points contracts on e-bay for a couple  bucks and now reselling  for bargain price of   several thousand.  They were here in Denver about a month ago  with  a fancy lunch to entice one to a restaurant.


----------



## RX8 (Nov 5, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> The other possibility is some  scammers have bought up  several   RCI points contracts on e-bay for a couple  bucks and now reselling  for bargain price of   several thousand.  They were here in Denver about a month ago  with  a fancy lunch to entice one to a restaurant.



And if a company sold this resale it very likely would have NO rescission rights.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2012)

*$49,500 Is Way Too Much -- Not Just For Grandview But For ANY Timeshare.*




RX8 said:


> I sat thru the Grandview sales torture presentation.  You are correct in that they are *pushing* the RCI points.  I didn't hear that we would LOVE staying at the Grandview but rather that these 80,000 points would allow me to stay ANYWHERE ANYTIME in the RCI world because I would have so many points.  All that for only $49,500.


When we got the Grandview spiel last year, it wasn't all that bad.  Free buffet lunch next door at South Point.  Discounted Terry Fator show tickets.  The usual palaver & folderol about Grandview & RCI Points & bonus weeks, etc. 

What made the presentation memorable was the closer's perturbation at learning we owned eBay resale points units at Vacation Village At Parkway (another link in the same corporate chain).  Through clenched teeth he hissed, "You can't buy points resale, only the underlying weeks."  I thought his head was going to explode. 

Turns out you _can_ buy points units resale, not just at Vacation Village At Parkway but also at Grandview At Las Vegas, as we know from personal experience.  (We briefly owned a resale 1BR Grandview points unit -- sold it but kept the previously paid-for points.  New owner gets points starting next year.)  

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## fuentesdad3 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Wow!*

You guys are all awesome! Unfortunately, I did not know you guys existed before. My wife and I did no research before we bought and so we bought directly from the developer. I felt like we got a good deal at $8,000 for a 1br. Of course now that I decide to do some research, I find out that I paid 7,999 too much. I'll just chalk it up to learning experience and try to get the most that I can out of it. 

So, I guess we didn't buy from RCI. Again, thank you for all of your help!


----------



## fuentesdad3 (Nov 5, 2012)

dbmarch said:


> Did you just buy from the developer while taking a tour?





Yes we did.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 5, 2012)

fuentesdad3 said:


> ... I'll just chalk it up to learning experience and try to get the most that I can out of it.
> 
> So, I guess we didn't buy from RCI. Again, thank you for all of your help!



That's a good attitude.  You will find value in your purchase if you study and learn how to get the most out of it.

If you just purchased it, you may be within the rescission period and if you are you need to rescind today.  If not, welcome to TUG where you'll learn how to use your timeshare.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2012)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




fuentesdad3 said:


> I felt like we got a good deal at $8,000 for a 1br. Of course now that I decide to do some research, I find out that I paid 7,999 too much.


You are correct, sir (more or less). 

That is to say, while there are some timeshares on eBay with $1 opening bids, not all that many sell as cheap as that (although some do -- & there are some flat-out giveaways you can find in the TUG-BBS _Bargain Deals_ section -- even Grandview now & then).  

On the plus side, Grandview is a nice timeshare, & RCI Points can provide you with nice exchange opportunities to stay in other people's timeshares. 

If your full-freight purchase is new enough that you are still inside the rescission period, then canceling the sale is a good idea.  If that ship has sailed, then fret not.  Eight grand is lots less than many full-freight buyers cough up before they wise up, & Grandview all in all is a decent timeshare to own. 

Also -- welcome to TUG. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## fuentesdad3 (Nov 5, 2012)

dbmarch said:


> Did you just buy from the developer while taking a tour?





AwayWeGo said:


> You are correct, sir (more or less).
> 
> 
> On the plus side, Grandview is a nice timeshare, & RCI Points can provide you with nice exchange opportunities to stay in other people's timeshares.
> ...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2012)

*Points Are Points.*




fuentesdad3 said:


> I guess my question now is, can I get a nice vaca for my family with 49,000 points? Or do the points not hold any real value? The sales guy also told us that since we now own in Vegas and it is a very popular destination, we would always be able to trade weeks with pretty much anyone and have any type of vaca that we wanted whether it be in the US or out of the US. Is this true? Or was it all just a ploy to get my wife and I to sign on the .......... line?


Of course it was all aimed at getting you to shell out the money.  That doesn't mean there's no value in RCI Points.  

Still, there's nothing about the high-demand nature of Las Vegas timeshares that makes your points more valuable than any other RCI timeshare points.   Regardless of source, within the RCI Points timeshare exchange system all points are valued the same.  The points values of particular timeshares are calculated according to unit size, resort quality, location, & demand season.  Once your account receives the number of points assigned to the unit you own, you can use'm for any exchange reservations at any other RCI timeshare that's available.  

If the exchange you want takes more than this year's 49*,*000 points, no problem -- just borrow some points ahead from next year's 49*,*000 points.

If the exchange you're looking for requires fewer points than the number you have, also no problem -- you can save the remainder for another points exchange later. 

Our favorite way to use RCI timeshare points is known as _Instant Exchange_.  For 9*,*000 points (or fewer), plus exchange fee, you can reserve a full week in an RCI Weeks timeshare when the reservation is made within 30 days of check-in.  Of course, at short notice like that the pickings are slim & mainly limited to the off-season dogs & cats of the timeshare world.  But for people who like vacationing off season anyway, there can be some real gems in there among the so-so weeks available -- not always, but sometimes.  

Since we took the timeshare points plunge in 2005, we've done straight-points exchanges exactly twice.  All our other points exchanges have been 7*,*500-point _Instant Exchange_ reservations -- into some really nice, highly rated 3BR-3BA timeshare units at favorite locations. 

Play your cards right & you should be able to snag some nice timeshare vacation accommodations for your family. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 5, 2012)

We get approximately that many RCI points every year and am able to get more than one vacation a year from them. That said our needs may be different. We are not tied to the school calendar and don't need bigger than 1 bedroom units. Both of those items will 'cost' more points per exchange.

What Alan said about those 9000 point instant exchanges is accurate, but don't expect many large, luxurious, ocean front or Disney quality resorts to show up inside 45 days from move-in. Just not gonna happen. You will find 2nd tier clean, nice, older, usually well located independent TSs predominantly on the Last Call and Instant Exchange lists. Also places where travel is down for one reason or another, like Mexico. Those specials are set up to get occupancy where vacancies exist otherwise.

So Sorry you didn't find us a month ago when we could have saved you a few thou$and$, but you aren't alone. Many TUGgers found us the same way. Now buckle yourself in and learn how to make the best use of your RCI Points. They will prove more usable than that fixed week at Grandview which can almost always be had for under $300/week on Last Calls- no points required.

Best!

Jim


----------



## fuentesdad3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you sir! Do you have any reccomendations on great family vacation spots? This will be the first time we will be looking to vacation outside of Oregon. I have a 5 yr old and an 8 yr old that love to travel. Also, the sales guy told us about using our points towards airline tickets, car rentals, etc. Is this true?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2012)

*45 Days, 30 Days -- But Who's Counting ?*




Passepartout said:


> What Alan said about those 9000 point instant exchanges is accurate, but don't expect many large, luxurious, ocean front or Disney quality resorts to show up inside 45 days from move-in. Just not gonna happen. You will find 2nd tier clean, nice, older, usually well located independent TSs predominantly on the Last Call and Instant Exchange lists. Also places where travel is down for one reason or another, like Mexico. Those specials are set up to get occupancy where vacancies exist otherwise.


_Instant Exchange_ used to be offered 45 days ahead of check-in, back when we got into it. 

Then within the past couple of years RCI narrowed the window to 30 days. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 5, 2012)

fuentesdad3 said:


> the sales guy told us about using our points towards airline tickets, car rentals, etc. Is this true?



This won't be the first or last time someone here mentions that if his lips were moving........you know the rest. Short answer, you CAN. Good idea? NO. RCI will happily take your points then charge you very close to what you can get the flight/car rental/cruise for at a discounter for cash. Use your points for timeshare stays. Use cash for the rest.

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2012)

*True -- But A Wasteful Use Of Timeshare Points.*




fuentesdad3 said:


> Also, the sales guy told us about using our points towards airline tickets, car rentals, etc. Is this true?


The main thing timeshare points are good for is making points-based timeshare exchanges. 

Gimmicks like airline tickets, cruises, etc., are possible but are way expensive by contrast with just paying for your flights & luxury cruises. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah yes, favorite family places? What do you like to do? Last time I looked, Oregon has an ocean, and you DID vacation in Nevada and see what that cost you. How about Skiing? Nice resorts- all 2br in Bend/Redmond. If you work the points some- and maybe combine the 2 years you have access to, Anaheim Disneyland is do-able. If you have a boot full of airline miles, the world is your oyster. We regularly go to Europe (Spain or Greece) and stay in a TS for 35,000 points or less. Mexico is eminently do-able on those numbers too. Mazatlan or Puerto Vallarta come to mind.  Williamsburg Virginia is a great family destination. Hawaii is wonderful, but may be a hard exchange during school vacations- but it CAN be done.

Stick around TUG for a while and you'll get more ideas than you have time for.

'Course you can be like the rest of us and own more TS. You can get the next one for a few bucks and combine the points into one account.

Hope this gives you a few ideas.

Jim


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 5, 2012)

Heed prior posters. I had  an RCI points account several years ago.  It cost 45K points for basic plane reservation $300-$350.  MF were close to $500 on these points.

Using TSs for anything other than  lodging  is  generally a  loser.

Easy to check, just call RCI  and get a quote!  Then go to a travel website or  air line.


----------



## Chilcotin (Nov 5, 2012)

I too am a newbie owner at Grandview and have 98000 points a year.  I got my points in January of this year and was able to trade in February for a week in January 2013 at The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort on the Big Island of Hawaii a one bedroom for 46000 RCI Points.  This is a Hilton property and very highly rated.  Hope this will give you an idea of what you can get with your points.

Keep reading Tug and learning.  There is lot to learn.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 5, 2012)

fuentesdad3 said:


> ... Do you have any reccomendations on great family vacation spots? This will be the first time we will be looking to vacation outside of Oregon. I have a 5 yr old and an 8 yr old that love to travel...



As someone else said, this depends on what you and your family consider great.

A trip to Daytona or New Smyrna Beach Fl will get you the Atlantic and about an hour from Orlando.  This would combine a Disney vaca and a beach vaca.

One of the great vacas we took with our Daughter and her husband and son was to Silverwoods at Treasure Lake in Dubois Pa.  3 Lakes, 2 outdoor pools, 1 indoor pool and 2 beaches.  We all had a great time there last August.

It doesn't have to be big and fancy for us to have a great time.  The RCI catalog is full of resorts and where ever you choose to go, there will be plenty to do.


----------



## fuentesdad3 (Nov 8, 2012)

*If you buy in July......[Exchanging Grandview]*

do you pay your MF in January of the next year? Or do you not pay them until your week comes up? Or do you pay the next summer?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2012)

It varies, but most maintenance fees are due around the first of the year.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 8, 2012)

There is no one answer. Most MFs come due the first of the year. I have one though that comes up in April and one in Sept. Wyndham bills (or debits a card/account) monthly. Usually, you have to be paid-up to deposit a week for exchange as well as your RCI/II membership.

Jim


----------



## fuentesdad3 (Nov 8, 2012)

So if I bought in July and my my week is #14 in 2013, but I haven't deposited my week for exchange, does that mean I have to use that week at my home resort? Or can I still deposit my week for exchange on short notice? And, if I haven't paid my MF for 2013, if I deposit my week for exchange right now, does that mean I would have to pay the MF right now?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 9, 2012)

It depends on the resort - are you talking about Grandview?


----------



## fuentesdad3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes I am. Trying to figure stuff out. Thanks for all your help and advice!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 9, 2012)

It is possible that you could deposit your week now and have a week that you don't need to use 'on the books' at the exchange co. for up to 2 years (depending on the exchange). You don't say when your MF is due. You can call the resort and find out. But it needs to be paid before your week can be deposited.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 9, 2012)

It depends on the resorts - not all resorts require you to pay the MF in advance, but that is becoming the trend.


----------



## Chilcotin (Nov 9, 2012)

from your previous posts I thought you had RCI Points.  I`m a newbie but I think they are treated differently.  You probably paid more to have the points so you may want to double check on that because you do not want to lose your points.

Any points experts out there?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 9, 2012)

That thought occurred to me too. If it is in Points, and you don't use them, or stay at your home resort (it's either/or) the points just roll over to the next year.


----------



## fuentesdad3 (Nov 9, 2012)

My understanding is I stay the week at my home resort and give up my points, or I deposit my week and use my points for a different vacation experience. Am I wrong?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is how it works for 95% of RCI points resorts.  If you don't reserve your week at your home resort 13 months to 12 months +1 day, you are automatically given your annual alotment of points.  You can use your points to stay at your home resort and if you reserve a full week at your home resort 12 months-11 months prior to the date through RCI it will cost $40.  You can reserve at your home resort or affiliate resorts 11-10 months prior for any amount of days but the regular rci exchange fees apply.  At 10 months prior you can book anywhere but regular exchange fees apply.  You can book RCI weeks resorts through points up to 2 years in advance for full weeks.  When you select them the regular weeks fee (currently $199) would apply.  The grandview is also part of Vacation Villages and have an internal exchange discount through RCI but I am not sure how it works for points resorts.

There are a few points resorts (not the Grandview) that automatically assign you your week at 12 months and you have to select points for the year.


----------



## bluetas77 (Jan 11, 2013)

We really like staying there but often book it as a last call, or wait to use the points. We've had a 49 000 annual points unit there for 3 years


----------



## bluetas77 (Jan 11, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> When we got the Grandview spiel last year, it wasn't all that bad.  Free buffet lunch next door at South Point.  Discounted Terry Fator show tickets.  The usual palaver & folderol about Grandview & RCI Points & bonus weeks, etc.
> 
> What made the presentation memorable was the closer's perturbation at learning we owned eBay resale points units at Vacation Village At Parkway (another link in the same corporate chain).  Through clenched teeth he hissed, "You can't buy points resale, only the underlying weeks."  I thought his head was going to explode.
> 
> ...


That's how we bought a 1bdrm resale from eBay (49 000 annual points) after rescinding on buying directly from grand view while vacationing in Las Vegas. We've since gone back twice thanks to our eBay points purchase, and at both sales pitches we've endured to get our $100 bucks worth of free something, the highlight is always telling them you've bought resale and laughing inside while they try to convince you that you can't have bought resale points. Lol! Thank you so much tug for giving me the info. To rescind within the 5 days initially!


----------

